# Hint: Disable a udev rule that comes with the package (alsa)

## henri

Hi folks,

because I have a heavily encrypted laptop system udev fails while executing the rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules.

And udev doesn't need to restore the mixer-levels because I also have /etc/init.d/alsasound in my default runlevel, which also restores the mixer-levels.

Allright, first I diabled them by renaming /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules to /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules.disabled.

But the next time I will update udev /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules will be created again... too bad  :Sad:  so I enabled it again.

I tried a few things and came up with this solution:

I copied /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules to /etc/udev/rules.d/99-alsa-restore.rules (NOTE: 90 became 99 for overriding!)

Then I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/99-alsa-restore.rules and replaced 

```
RUN+="/usr/sbin/alsactl restore $attr{number}"
```

 with: 

```
RUN="/bin/true"
```

Notice that 

```
+=
```

 became 

```
=
```

By solving the problem this way I don't get any udev-errors on boot and this is upgrade-safe!

Maybe this hint will also help someone else.

Yours Henri Schomäcker

----------

## avx

Finally something "sane".

// wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann. danke!

----------

